# Webspace Anbieter



## SuZuMi (29. März 2003)

Hm brauch 'n kostenloses Webspace Anbieter außer Tripod! 
hier was ich brauche: 
-ab 50 MB webspeicher 
-deutsche Anbieter 
-mit PHP 
-werbung ist egal 
wer kennt 'nen?? 
danke schon mal im vorraus. 
greetz ::Lain::


----------



## sam (29. März 2003)

http://www.webhostlist.de


----------



## SuZuMi (30. März 2003)

hm kann mir denn nicht einer den direkten webspace anbieter sagen?
in der liste find ich kaum :/


----------



## Arne Buchwald (30. März 2003)

Bitte in Zukunft erst  .

-> http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=12503&highlight=kostenloser+Webspace


----------



## schwarzfahrer (4. April 2003)

irgendwo kanns das doch nicht sein... man muss nicht mal die suchfunktion benutzen! scroll doch einfach mal die erste seite im internet forum durch - da findet sich bestimmt mindestens 3 mal "welcher provider...?" oder "wer kann mir einen provider sagen der...?" 

wer rennt denn zu einem förster und fragt "wo ist denn hier ein baum der 10m hoch ist?!?!?"


----------



## Zibbo (6. Juni 2003)

Ich bin bei webhosting.zentralserver.com.
Die sind echt gut und dazu noch verdammt günstig.

Nachteil: Der E-Mail-Support dauert manchmal ein bisschen zu lange. -Dafür ist der Server ein Traum!

Chris


----------



## schwarzfahrer (8. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Zibbo _
> *Ich bin bei webhosting.zentralserver.com.
> Die sind echt gut und dazu noch verdammt günstig.
> 
> ...




Hab ich nicht genau das Gleiche in einem anderen Thread gelesen?


----------

